# Snow Removal Operations Site Manager - Boston Area



## dawnmarie (Sep 7, 2016)

Well established General Contractor/Facilities Services Company based in Woburn, MA is seeking an experienced manager with snow removal experience, to run on site snow removal operations in the Boston area. The qualified candidate will be responsible for overseeing the equipment and on-site personnel activated during the snow season. This is not a 9am-5pm position. The qualified candidate must be willing and available to work when needed. Benefits include health and dental insurance, 401K availability, vacation, truck allowance and gas card.

During non-winter months the candidate will be expected to assist in any number of General Contractor/Property Maintenance projects including but not limited to asphalt repair, concrete repair, light construction, excavation, vehicle repair, etc.

* 
Minimum Requirements:*

Valid MA driver's license

DOT Health Card

5 years experience in snow removal operations and management

Class 2A or 2B Hoisting License

Capability of operating front end loaders, backhoes, excavators, skid steers, etc.

Strong organizational and leadership skills

Computer literate

*Additional Qualities*:

Class A CDL

OSHA 10 hour training


----------

